# البنزين (تاريخ الأكتشاف -المكونات -الاستخدامات)



## سمير شربك (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*الموضوع منقول *​​​​*البنزين*​*

مقدمة :

البنزين (c6h6), فينيلh, أو البينزول هو سائل عديم اللون, قابل للإشتعال, وله رائحة لطيفة. البنزين من المواد المسرطنة. كما أنه من مركبات البنزين (وقود), والنابالم. وهو من المذيبات الصناعية المهمة, ويستخدم في صناعة الأدوية, واللدائن, والمطاط الصناعي, والأصبغة. وهو أحد المكونات الطبيعية للزيت الخام, ولكنه يصنع من مكونات أخرى موجودة في النفط. والبنزين من الهيدروكربونات الأروماتية, وهو ثاني "إن"-أنولينات ([6]-أنولين).



تاريخ البنزين :

تم اكتشاف حلقة البنزين عام 1825 بواسطة عالم إنجليزي يسمى ميشيل فاراداي, والذي قام بعزله من الزيت الغازي وأعطاه الاسم بيكربوريت الهيدروجين. وفى عام 1833 قام الكيميائي الألماني إلهارد ميتشيرليتش بإنتاجه عن طريق تقطير حمض البنزويك (من صمغ البنزوين) والجير. وقام ميتشيرليتش بتسمية المركب بنزين. ثم قام الكيميائي الإنجليزي شارليس مانسفيلد في عام 1845 الذي كان يعمل تحت رئاسة أجوست ويليام فون هوفمان بعزل البنزين من قطران الفحم. ثم بعد أربع سنوات بدأ مانسفيلد في أول إنتاج تجاري للبنزين, بطريقة قطران الفحم.

تركيب البنزين :

الصيغة الكيميائية للبنزين هي (c6h6), أوجدت نوع من التعجب عند بداية اكتشافه, حيث كانت الإقتراحات البنائية وقتها تدور حول أن ذرة الكربون غالبا ما ترتبط بأربعة ذوابط فردية مع الهيدروجين.

وكان الكيميائي فريدريك أغسطس كيكول فون سترادونتيز أول من إقترح البناء الحلقي للبنزين. وتوجد حكاية تتكرر عن أنه من كثرة دراسة الترابط في الكربون, شاهد أثناء نومه حلك يدور حول حية تأكل ذيلها, مما ألهمه الشكل الحلقي لجزيء البنزين. وعموما فقد ظهرت هذه الحكاية في (مجلة جمعية التعطش للكيمياء) والتي كانت تطبع سنويا في القرن التاسع عشر في مناسبة اجتماع الجمعية الكيميائية الألمانية.

وفى أوائل العشرينيات من القرن التاسع عشر كان لتفهم كيكول للطبيعة رباعية التكافؤ لذرة الكربون اعتمادا على أبحاث أركيبالد سكوت كوبر, بالإضافة إلى العالم النمساوي جوزيف لوشميدت الذي قام بنشر البناء الحلقي للبنزين. تم الموافقة أخيرا على الشكل الحلقى للبنزين بواسطة العالم المشهور كاثلين لونسدال.

وحتى يمكن للبنزين أن يكون به كل الروابط يجب أن يكون له روابط ثنائية معينة.

وكان لاستخدام تشتت الأشعة السينية في الأبحاث دور في اكتشاف أن الروابط كربون-كربون في البنزين لها نفس الطول, برغم أن الروابط الأحادية مفترض ان تكون أطول من الروابط الثنائية. وأيضا وجد أن طول الرابطة (المسافة بين ذرتين مرتبطتين) في البنزين أطول من طول الرابطة في الرابطة الثنائية, وأقصر من طول الرابطة في الرابطة الأحادية.

وهذا يمكن تفسيره بسبب عدم تمركز الإلكترونات. وحتى يمكن تصور ذلك, يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار مكان الإلكترونات في روابط حلقة البنزين.

أحد التمثيلات ان بناء البنزين يتواجد في الشكلين القادمين بالتبادل, وليس في أحدهما بالتحديد. ويمسى هذا التركيب الرنين المترافق.



*


----------



## سمير شربك (22 نوفمبر 2010)

وفى الحقيقة, لا يتواجد أى من الشكلين السابقين. فعدم التمركز لابد أن يتم تفسيره بنظريات أعلى من نظرية الروابط الأحادية والثنائية.

تتكون الروابط الأحادية من الإلكترونات الموجودة بين ذرات الكربون – ويطلق عليها سيجما σ. وتتكون الروابط الثنائية من رابطة سيجما, ورابطة أخرى تسمى رابطة باي. وهذه الرابطة الثانية لها إلكترونات تدور في مدارات أعلى وأسفل مستوى الحلقة عند كل ذرة كربون مرتبطة. وتتكون الروابط باي من مدار p الذري أسفل وأعلى مستوى الحلقة. والشكل القادم يوضح مكان هذه المدارات.



وحيث أنهم خارج مستوى الذرات, فإن هذه المدارات يمكن أن تتفاعل مع بعضها بحرية, وتصبح غير متمركزة. وعنى هذا أنه بدلا من أن تكون مرتبطة مع ذرة كربون معينة, فإن كل إلكترون تتم مشاركته بكل ذرات الكربون الستة في الحلقة, وتقوم هذه الإلكترونات بتقوية كل الروابط الموجودة في الحلقة. ويكون للمدار الجزيئي الناتج تماثل باي.

ويعرف عدم تمركز الألكترونات بالأروماتية , وهذا يعطى للبنزين ثبات عالي. وهذه هي الخاصية الأساسية للمركبات الأروماتية والتي تفرقها عن المركبات الغير أروماتية.

ولتوضبح الطبيعة الغير متمركزة للروابط في البنزين, يمكن أن يتم رسم حلقة البنزين بوضع دائرة داخل الشكل السداسي لحلقة البنزين.



مستبدلات البنزين :

يوجد عديد من المواد الكيماوية ذات الأصل البنزيني, باستبدال ذرة أو أكثر من ذرا ت الهيدروجين بمجموعة فعالة.

1- المستبدلات الألكيلية (ألكيل بنزين) :

* تولوين C6H5-CH3
* زيلين C6H4(-CH3)2
* ميسيتيلين C6H3(-CH3)3

2- مستبدلات أخرى:

* فينول C6H5-OH
* أنيلين C6H5-NH2
* كلورو بنزين C6H5-Cl
* نيترو بنزين C6H5-NO2
* حمض بكريك C6H2(-OH)(-NO2)3
* تراينيترو تولوين C6H2(-CH3)(-NO2)3
* حمض بنزويك C6H5-COOH
* حمض سالسيليك C6H4(-OH)(-COOH)
* حمض أسيتايل سالسيليك C6H4(-O-C(=O)-CH3)(-COOH)
* باراسيتامول C6H4(-NH-C(=O)-CH3)(-OH)
* فيناسيتين C6H4(-NH-C(=O)-CH3)(-O-CH2-CH3)

3- الحلقات الأروماتية المتعددة :

* نفثالين
* أنثراسين
* فينانثرين
* إندول
* بنزوفيوران
* كينولين
* أيزوكينولين
* هيدروكربون أروماتي متعدد الحلقات (PAH)


----------



## سمير شربك (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحلقات الغير متجانسة المشابهة** :

**في الحلقات الغير متجانسة, يتم استبدال* *ذرات الكربون في البنزين بعناصر أخرى**:

* **بيريدين**
* **بيرازين**
* **بيريميدين**
* **بيريدازين**

**إنتاج البنزين** :

**ينتج البنزين بصفة عامة من الإحتراق الغير كامل للمواد الغنية* *بالكربون. وينتج طبيعيا من البراكين حرائق الغابات, كما أنه من مكونات دخان* *السجائر**.

**وحتى الحرب العالمية الثانية, معظم البنزين كا يتم الحصول عليه* *كمنتج ثانوي من فحم الكوك أثناء إنتاج الالصلب. وعموما, فإنه في فترة الخمسينيات من* *القرن العشرين زاد الطلب على البنزين, وخاصة في صناعات اللدائن الناشئة في ذلك* *الوقت, مما إستتبع ذلك بداية إنتاج البنزين من البترول. وحاليا يتم إنتاج معظم* *البنزين من الصناعات البتروكيمياوية, وكميات ضئيلة تنتج من الفحم**.

**وهناك* *ثلاث عمليات صناعية تتشارك بالتساوي في إنتاج البنزين: إعادة التكوين الحفزي**, **الألكلة الهيدروجينية للتولوين, تكسير البخار**.

**إعادة التكوين الحفزي** :

**في عملية إعادة التكوين الحفزي, يتم* *خلط مخلوط من الهيدروكربونات التي لها نقطة غليان من 60 إلى 200** C ° **مع غاز* *الهيدروجين, ثم تعريضها كلوريد البلاتين أو كلوريد الرينيوم كعامل حفز في درجة* *حرارة من 500 إلى 525** C °, **وضغط يتراوح من 8 إلى 50** atm. **وتحت هذه الظروف, تكون* *الهيدروكربونات الأليفاتية حلقات بفقد هيدروجين لتصبح هيدروكربونات أروماتية. ثم* *يتم فصل هذه المكونات الأروماتية من التفاعل باستخلاصها باى مذيب, مثل داي إيثيلين* *جليكول أو سلفولان, ثم يتم فصل البنزين بعد ذلك من المركبات الأروماتية الأخرى* *بالتقطير**.

**الألكنة الهيدروجينية للتولوين** :

**الألكنة الهيدروجينية تقوم بتحويل التولوين إلى بنزين. وفى* *هذه العملية يتم خلط التولوين بالهيدروجين, ثم يتم إمراره على عامل حفاز مثل* *الكروم, أو الموليبيدنيوم, أو أكسيد البلاتين في درجة حرارة من 500 إلى 600** C ° **ىف* *ضغط من 40 إلى 60** atm. **وأحيانا تستخدم درجات الحرارة العالية بدلا من عامل الحفز**. **وتحت هذه الظروف يحدث نزع ألكلة للتولوين طبقا للمعادلة الآتية**:

C6H5CH3 + H2 → C6H6 + CH4

**وينتج التفاعل المثالي تقريبا 95 % بنزين من النواتج**. **وأحيانا يستخدم الزيلين والأروماتيات الأعلى محل التولوين, ويكون لها نفس فاعلية* *التولوين**.

**التكسير بالبخار** :

**التكسير بالبخار هي الطريقة المستخدمة الإيثيلين والأولفينات الأخرى من* *الهيدروكربونات الأليفاتية. واعتمادا على نوعية المواد الخام المستخدمة فإن عملية* *التكسير بالبخار يمكن أن تنتج سائل غنى بالبنزين كمنتج ثانوي يطلق عليه بنزين* *الإنحلال الحراري. ويمكن خلط بنزين الإنحلال الحراري يمكن أن يكون مخلوط من* *الهيدروكربونات, ويمكن تقطيره لمكنوناته ومنها البنزين**.

**استخدامات البنزين** :

**قبل عام 1920 كان البنزين يستخدم كمذيب* *صناعي لإزالة الشحوم من المواد. ونظرا لسميته العالية, فقد تم استبداله بأنواع أخرى* *من المذيبات في الاستخدامات التي فيها تعرض للبنزين**.

**وكمادة تضاف للوقود* *السائل (البنزين المستخدم كوقود), فإن حلقة البنزين تزيد من رقم* *الأوكتان**, **وتسبب تقليل في طرقات المحرك**. **وبالتالى فإن البنزين كوقود غالبا ما يحتوى على نسب مختلفة من البنزين الحلقي, وذلك* *قبل فترة الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين, حيث تم استبدال البنزين الحلقي بالتيترا* *إيثيل رصاص والذي يتعبر من أفضل العوامل المضادة لطرقات المحرك. وعموما فإنه نظرا* *للإتجاه العالمي لتقليل مركبات الرصاص في الوقود, أصبح البنزين الحلقي من المركبات* *التي تستخدم في بعض الدول لزيادة رقم الأوكتان. وهناك قلق في الولايات المتحدة من* *الوقود المحتوى على البنزين الحلقي, نظرا لإمكانية تسربه للمياه الجوفيه, وبالتالى* *فإن هناك قيود صارمة حول استخدام البنزين كوقود بنسبة لا تزيد عن 1 % من الوقود* *الحلقي**.

**وعموما فإن البنزين يعتبر من المواد الوسيطة لإنتاج كيماويات أخرى**. **وأكثر المشتقات المنتجة من البنزين الستيرين, والذي يستخدم في تصنيع البوليمرات* *واللدائن. الفينول أيضا من مشتقات البنزين ويستخدم في تصنيع الراتينجات والمواد* *اللاصقة. ويستخدم الهكسان الحلقي في إنتاج النايلون. وتستخدم كميات قليلة من* *البنزين لإنتاج المطاط, المزيتات, الصبغات, المنظفات, الأدوية, المفرقعات, مبيد* *الحشرات**.*​*رقم الأوكتان :

رقم أوكتان هو مقياس لمقدرة البنزين على مقاومة الإحتراق المبكر (طرقات المحرك). وهذا الرقم يقاس بالنسبة إلى خليط من 4,2,2-ثلاثي ميثيل بينتان (أحد متزامرات (isomer) الأوكتان) وإن-هيبتان. فمثلا 87 أوكتان تعني أن البنزين له كفاءة تشغيل مثل خليط من 87% أيزو اوكتان, 13% إن-هيبتان. وهذا النظام تم عمله بواسطة روسل ماركر.

يعتبر المشتق إيزوأوكتان مقاوم للاحتراق المبكر في محرك السيارة، في حين أن n-هيبتان يشتعل مبكرا أثناء عملية ضغط الوقود في أسطوانة الموتور. لذلك يستعمل مخلوط الوقود بحيث يحتوي على الصنفان بغرض ضبط وقت الاشتعال وتفادي الاشتعال الذاتي المبكر. وتحتوي اسطوانات المحرك على شمعة احتراق بغرض التحكم في وقت الاشتعال، بذلك تكون أكبر استفادة من الوقود والتسيير الصحيح. ففي محرك البنزين يسحب المكبس أثناء انسحابة من الاسطوانة مخلوط الوقود والهواء ثم يشتعلان بفعل شرارة شمعة الاشعال. ولكن تختبر حديثا أنواع من المحركات التي تعمل من دون شمعة احتراق، وفيها يتم الاشتعال بوساطة الكبس، حيث يعمل زيادة ضغط الوقود في المحرك على اشتعال مخلوط الوقود والهواء طبقا لقوانين الديناميكا الحرارية.
وتوجد أنواع عديدة من تلك المخلوطات، وكل نوع منها يعتمد على نوع المحرك. ولا يصح استعمال مخلوط من الوقود لم يسمح به مُصنع السيارة، فقد يهدد استعمال وقود أخر سلامة المحرك.

يبين المنحنى البياني العلاقة بين رقم الأوكتان ودرجة حرارة الاشتعال بين 200 و 600 درجة مئوية لعدة من أنواع الوقود المختلفة. ولا يختلط علينا الأمر بين بدئ الاشتعال المقصود هنا والحرارة الناتجة عن الإشعال، فعندما يحدث الاشتعال بفعل شرارة الاشتعال ترتفع درجة الحرارة فجأة إلى ما يقرب 1100 درجة مئوية، وتتمدد الغازات داخل اسطوانة المحرك ويزداد الضغط فجأة مما يعمل على دفع المكبس لتحريك السيارة.

تفاعلات البنزين :

1- استبدال أروماتي محب للإلكترونات:

الاستبدال أروماتي محب للإلكترونات هو طريقة عامة للاستبدال في الحلقات الأروماتية مثل البنزين. فالبنزين محب للنواة بطريقة كافية لأن يتم استبدال عند تواجد محب للإلكترونات مثل أيونات الأسيليوم أو ألكيل كاتيونات الكربون, ويتم التفاعل ليعطي في النهاية مستبدل للبنزين.



2- أسيلة فريدل كرافتس:

أسيلة فريدل كرافتس عى مثال محدد للاستبدال الأروماتي المحب للإلكترونات. يتضمن التفاعل أسيلة حلقة أروماتية (مثل البنزين) بواسطة أسيل كلوريد, باستخدام عامل حفاز قوي مثل حمض لويس.



3- ألكنة فريدل كرافتس:

ألكنة فريدل كرافتس عى مثال محدد للاستبدال الأروماتي المحب للإلكترونات. يتضمن التفاعل ألكنة حلقة أروماتية (مثل البنزين) بواسطة هالو ألكان, باستخدام عامل حفاز قوي مثل حمض لويس.
*


----------



## magd131 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي مجهودك


----------



## عامر المدحتي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله مشكورعلى هذا المجهود


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بكم في قسم السيارات


----------



## mechanic power (17 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------

